# what kind of piranha is this?



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks like a black diamond to me. Were did you get this pic from its one hell of a nice fish.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks like a pygo in breeding colours.. I'd guess p.nattereri


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Trigga said:


> Looks like a pygo in breeding colours.. I'd guess p.nattereri


Triggs look at the head its not a pygo that is a serra, I say some type of rhom. I still thing a diamond but I have been wrong before.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Some of the older books on piranhas were calling that fish S. niger but now we know they are S. rhombeus.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree with Trigga on this one looks more like a pygo in breeding colors. either way i am pretty sure this picture has been posted before or atleast a similar fish.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

Definitely going S. Rhombeus here. Don't know where people are seeing pygo.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

head and jaw looks more pygo. hastatus will show up soon and have a answer anyways. no wrong answers


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

PYGO????? not seeing it whatsoever.

Rhom FTW


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Whatever it is, it's a nice looking fish...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

OMG that's a rhom for sure! I don't think it's a diamond just a black rhom with really nice purpleish or blueish scales.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks like a S.rhombeus te me. In a Pygocentrus the head profile would have been more convex shaped.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Lucien said:


> Looks like a S.rhombeus te me. In a Pygocentrus the head profile would have been more convex shaped.


Yeah especially for a fish of this size, this guy looks like a beast, judging by the thickness I'd definately say it's in the plus teen inches.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

do the body and head shape look similar between this two?

















now imagine the red on the caribe is all black and the rest of the body are all purple, won't they look similar?? someone good with photoshop so try it out.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That caribe is still fairly young try a pic of an older pygo and you'll see the difference.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

well, i don't have any other older pygo right now but I know what you mean. I only have one or two caribes are this shape all others have the typical pygo shape. 
according to an old post I read on piranhaforum.co.uk posted by Nick Gardner that this one is a rare so call "royal blue rhombeus" from Bolivia, here's an ad he posted. click here
However, on OPEFE I saw a geographical variant of pygo natterei (Columbia) (click here)that has similar coloration so I want to see what you guys think.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking at the coloration I fully understand why some say it's a Pygo in breeding colors.
Only the dorsal profile looks more like a Serra to me. Some Pygos have a less bulldog-like head then others, but on this picture the head is more concave shaped, especially since it looks like an adult like Ja'eh mentioned.

Frank, help us out please


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Interesting body shape. Pygocentrus with red eye........P. nattereri in breeding colors.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

If you go to the Rio ***** and catch a whole bunch like that throughout the year I think we may actually have S. niger. It's got the concavity of a Serra but the rest of the head is like a Pygo including the mouth.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

I feel like this was posted here before and turned out to be a natt could be wrong


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I donno how you guys are saying rhom.. It's obviously a captive fish(carpeting is a dead give away), the fins are all nipped up (rhoms are kept solitary and if they were put together the fin nipping would be a lot worse) the eyes are too small and not red enough to be a rhom of that size


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Trigga said:


> It's obviously a captive fish(carpeting is a dead give away)


That doesn't look like carpeting to me at all. Looks like concrete. Possibly a rough sidewalk.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

It is pitch black and it's body form (upper head and jaw) looks to be between the form of a Mac and a Nat. I would be thrilled if S. niger actually existed.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I wondered how long it would be before S. niger surfaced again.









The fish is P. nattereri. The rest has been covered at OPEFE.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

we need to instate a reward system for being correct lol. Thanks hastatus for the ID once again


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Trigga +1


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Just trying to learn here, but wouldn't it be a dead give away that its not a serra species from the lack of serrations ahead of its anal fin?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Plowboy Posted Today, 04:09 PM
> Just trying to learn here, but wouldn't it be a dead give away that its not a serra species from the lack of serrations ahead of its anal fin?


All members of the Serrasalminae subfamily have serrations....hence the family name.


----------

